# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] MUSILAND MD10 USB DAC 24Bit/192KHz

## KOKAR

http://www.computeraudiodirect.com/s...c-24bit192khz/

Product Description
Typical parameters
Analog output:
Dynamic Range: 120dB
Signal-to-noise ratio (A-weighted): 120dB
Total Harmonic Distortion: 0.0005%
Frequency response (20Hz ~ 20KHz): +-0.5dB
Output level: 3V rms
Output impedance: 10Kohm
Headphone output power: 500mW/RL = 100ohm; 200mW/RL = 32ohm

Other:
AC power input Specifications: 220V (Another 120,240 V selectable), 50/60Hz
Power consumption: Β‘Γ 15W
Color: Black
Chassis Material: iron chassis, aluminum wire drawing process panel
Dimensions (cabinet): 195x160x50 (mm)
Weight: about 1.5kg

Interface:
A side port optical input interface
An RCA coaxial input interface
A BNC coaxial input interface
A B-type USB input interface
1 set of RCA line output interface
A 3.5mm headphone output interface

Key Features:
Stereo analog output:
Support S / PDIF input format: PCM
Highest support digital input format: 24Bit/192KHz (USB: 16Bit/48KHz)
LCD interface
Line, headphone volume independent regulation
Input of the manual
Decoding the bit depth decoding style settings
USB1.1 transfer protocol
USB input, multiple system comes with drivers: Windows Me / 2000 / XP / Server 2003 / VISTA / 7, of Apple Computer Mac OS 9.1 or later, Linux (kernel9 or later); 32/64Bit


01.jpg 02.jpg 02A.jpg 02B.jpg 03.jpg 04.jpg

*τιμή 130 ευρω*

----------

